# Love the rivers...



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Buddy and I were out on the river about 2 hours and took are walleye limit and a pike. The walleyes were from 15-20" perfect eaters... Craig


----------



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

nice fish, what were you using on these guys?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nightwarrior...two questions...

1) Did you get them out of the Red River?
2) If so, have you consulted webmd.com in relation to food poisoning before eating them?!? LOL. :lol:

Great fish. It has been a good fall run of fishing this year!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Jmoses1 said:


> nice fish, what were you using on these guys?


We were using crappie minnows on bare hook with slip bobber about 18 " off bottom.

Craig


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> Nightwarrior...two questions...
> 
> 1) Did you get them out of the Red River?
> 2) If so, have you consulted webmd.com in relation to food poisoning before eating them?!? LOL. :lol:
> ...


1.) Red River
2.)NO

My eating of river fish is very limited, early spring to late fall when the water is coldest. Nothing over 2-3lbs is ever kept for eating. Also since I hate cleaning fish it's very rare I even keep anything regardless of size.

Plus I have to die of something, better be fish from an enjoyable day with friends and family then the other chit I could die from... At least I will die happy and had a good life.

:beer:

Craig


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

schultz345 said:


> nice catch


Tx Schultz, To bad u up in duluth ur missin out... Oh wait u have collage girls to go fishing after so it evens out...

Craig

:beer:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

haha thats the truth man. I did some fishing last weekend in the boundary waters but shore fishing sucked. I've met a lot of guys up here that are ready to do some ice fishing so we are starting our research on lakes around here.

ill be back for xmas though and then we will have to do some fishing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Schultz, did you get to the Tributaries around Duluth at all this fall? I heard that there were some good runs after the rains fell.

I'm going to give it a shot next spring for trout. I'll give you a heads up when I am in the area! Hope school is going well.

(Sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Craig, you never told me how last nites Cattin' went. Let me know what you got planned for Sunday, I may come wet a line.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

It was too cold for me to make it out during the rains, we haven't gotten any days really that have made me want to go fishing. I fished a few rivers but the water was all too low at the time.

Im gearing up for ice season so thatll be when i start fishing again.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Mike if the weather clears and very partly cloudy I will go hit eyes and cats, but it will still be a 50/50 shot with no moon. I will be fishin all weekend if weather permits! I will ring you if and where I headin.
:beer: Craig


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Southwest Fisher said:


> Craig, you never told me how last nites Cattin' went. Let me know what you got planned for Sunday, I may come wet a line.


  I'm assuming you are inquiring about the bar scene?


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Unfortunately No, Ryan, Craig is married and my wedding is coming fast, so we chase fish at night, not tail. The only time you'll see me at the bar is if you stop by the Ramada during my shift! But hey, strong drinks.


----------



## tcba1987 (Dec 18, 2007)

those are some nice eatin sized EYES.............congrats !!! :beer:


----------

